# Snapped front of Meyer A-Frame.



## springer442 (Jan 10, 2009)

I snapped the front portion of the a frame on my meyer 7.5 plow. The spot that broke is where the pivot pin goes through the point of the A-frame. Is this fixable or do I need to buy a new A-frame? Any help would be great.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds fixable to me and probably cheaper than a new one even if you pay to have it repaired. Do you have a picture.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Where in PA are you?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Meyer does offer a replacement for the top portion of the nose plate on the a-frame. Cut the broken one off, weld the new one on and repair the bottom hole.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you talking about where the King pin goes through the A frame, because the pivot pins dont go through the A Frame. The two pivot pins which are parallel to the blade go through the sector and the king pin which is vertical goes through the front of the A frame. either one is a simple fix. you can cut the old peice away and weld in new replacement. Any dealer of meyers should have the part or they can order it. Good luck. A new a frame will cost $500. I had to buy one for one of meyers this year since we snapped and bent one to H#[email protected] on manhole that popped out of nowhere.


----------



## springer442 (Jan 10, 2009)

bucks county


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

springer442;764590 said:


> I snapped the front portion of the a frame on my meyer 7.5 plow. The spot that broke is where the pivot pin goes through the point of the A-frame. Is this fixable or do I need to buy a new A-frame? Any help would be great.





04sd;764602 said:


> Sounds fixable to me and probably cheaper than a new one even if you pay to have it repaired. Do you have a picture.


If its anything like the Fisher one. Dont Bother fixing it. Suck it up and buy a new one. That point takes tons of stress and will break again if not properly welded. Its not a quick at all. This is some what of a common problem. Fisher redesigned the Aframe and made it have alot more support at that point where pin goes in. So yeah it could be welded. But ususally its just a band aid and will break again


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

If it was me I would try repairing it. A weld when done properly is as strong as the metal around it.


----------



## james1097 (Jan 6, 2009)

I had the exact same thing happen 2 weeks ago. It is now welded up and as stong as ever!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

springer442;764590 said:


> I snapped the front portion of the a frame on my meyer 7.5 plow. The spot that broke is where the pivot pin goes through the point of the A-frame. Is this fixable or do I need to buy a new A-frame? Any help would be great.


Just interested to know if youre a snow stackin snow plower dude???????????????


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

BigDave12768;764680 said:


> If its anything like the Fisher one. Dont Bother fixing it. Suck it up and buy a new one. That point takes tons of stress and will break again if not properly welded. Its not a quick at all. This is some what of a common problem. Fisher redesigned the Aframe and made it have alot more support at that point where pin goes in. So yeah it could be welded. But ususally its just a band aid and will break again


If repaired correctly it will be fine.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

BigDave12768;764680 said:


> If its anything like the Fisher one. Dont Bother fixing it.


Its not anything like a fisher thats why were telling him to replace/repair the nose plate. Common repair for a older meyer and meyer makes the parts he needs.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I had mine repaired over 10 years ago and it's still holding.


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

I welded new fabed ones on mine useing a Miller 135 110volt , Yes I said a 110VOLT welder ( been a welder 15 + years ) I would stand behind it more than a factory job anyday !!!!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

BigDave12768;764680 said:


> If its anything like the Fisher one. Dont Bother fixing it. Suck it up and buy a new one. That point takes tons of stress and will break again if not properly welded. Its not a quick at all. This is some what of a common problem. Fisher redesigned the Aframe and made it have alot more support at that point where pin goes in. So yeah it could be welded. But ususally its just a band aid and will break again


I guess you're not a welder and don't know to much about Meyer ST series plows  
FWIW, I and I'm sure others on this site could build a ST A-frame from scratch that is stronger than the factory piece, and I could do it cheaper than buying a new one from Meyer.


----------



## springer442 (Jan 10, 2009)

Know of any reputable places in Southeast pa to have it repaired after I buy the nose plates?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

springer442;765368 said:


> Know of any reputable places in Southeast pa to have it repaired after I buy the nose plates?


If you were in cleveland I have a guy that i use and he is cheap, fast and good. real good. I can call him and he comes right over. Retired welder of 35 years and does not have anything else going on. I found him on Craigslist. Look up welder in the service section and you will be surprised you will find a good one.


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it depends...do you have any pics? I've seen some that were easily fixed, and others that weren't worth the effort.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

springer442;765368 said:


> Know of any reputable places in Southeast pa to have it repaired after I buy the nose plates?


Any local welding shop should be able to do it for you and make the nose plates. If it's more than just the plates and you want to buy a new one you could try Storks up near Reading. Storks- aframe


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

broke mine on my 9 footer last year welded a new top peice on it and worked out well


----------

